# Saunas



## keat0 (Jan 10, 2013)

I got a portable at home sauna (high quality kind, not some amazon shit, was $1200).

I'm amazed. It cuts DP symptoms down significantly after using that thing for 20 minutes.

I can only speculate on its effects on dynorphin, norepinephrine, and BDNF, but if you're looking for an experiment I highly recommend trying it at your local gym for 20 minutes a day for a week and seeing if it helps.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Interesting. Far infrared saunas are sometimes used as detox when treating Lyme which, as you probably already know, is one of the physical illnesses that can lead directly to depersonalization. Not saying you have Lyme (or anything else), but this result you are having intrigues me.

Do the results seem to last after doing the sauna, or is it temporary, and if temporary, how long does it last?


----------



## London (Dec 23, 2016)

add niacin to your pre sauna ritual for more of the head clearing effect !


----------

